# Solved: my screen is dark.. how to change contrast?



## mun

Today I turned on my computer and noticed the screen is a bit darker than usual. I looked everywhere on the control panel to find a way to change the contrast. But I couldn't find it. 

Does anyone know how how to change the contrast and/or brightness of the screen on a notebook computer? I know desktop moniters have buttons you can press to change it manually, but on notebooks.. they dont have it. I have something called a brightness meter on my keyboard, but its up to 100% and the screen still looks dark. 

any help is appreicated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## etaf

often the F keys do that on a laptop

whats the make model of the laptop


----------



## SpudCallahan

I doubt if this'll help you but I'll throw it in anyway - My 17" monitor always seemed a little on the dark side to me for 2 years even with contrast and brightness at 100%, then one day I was browsing its setup menu and saw that its red/ blue/ yellow settings were at about 85%, so I hiked them up to 100% and got a nice bright pic.
Pity it took me 2 years to do it but I never even knew there were any colour settings til accidentally stumbling on them, duh...


----------



## mun

haha thanks for the help. i actually figured it out. Like SpudCallahan, i was browsing through my computer and came across this settings menu with red/blue/yellow settings. I changed it back to default and things went back to normal.

anyways thank u all for trying


----------

